# Abonement iPad Orange/SFR : report des Mo non utilisé ?



## Liyad (29 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 
J'ai beau parcourir les pages d'orange et SFR, je ne suis pas arrivé à savoir si les Mo non utilisés été reportés ?

Je parle bien sur de l'abonnement 200mo/250mo.


----------



## sergiof1 (29 Mai 2010)

dans les conditions de vente SFR, les mn non consommées ne sont pas reportées le mois suivant

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h11 ----------

...les Mo, pardon...


----------



## Liyad (29 Mai 2010)

C'est bien ce qui me semblais... C'est vraiment honteux...


----------



## luluwarmac (30 Mai 2010)

Aller voir l'appli MyWifi et vous connecterez votre iPad wifi avec votre iPhone 3G
Plus de pb de connexion tout marche très bien


----------



## Liyad (30 Mai 2010)

Je pense me tourner vers un abonnement qui n'est pas prévu pour l'ipad mais qui permettrait d'avoir internet 3G à un prix raisonnable.


----------



## Kabrice (30 Mai 2010)

Liyad a dit:


> Je pense me tourner vers un abonnement qui n'est pas prévu pour l'ipad mais qui permettrait d'avoir internet 3G à un prix raisonnable.



Chez Orange (service client et boutique) ils refusent d'activer autre chose que les offres iPad sur les microsim. J'ai essayé de faire activer ma microsim sur mon offre Internet everywhere sans succès. Ca changera probablement quand Orange pourra vendre les iPad.


----------



## Arkange (30 Mai 2010)

C'est clair que les offres sont chères et pas très avantageuses. Pour le moment j'utilise mywi mais j'espère quand même une évolution des offres.


----------



## Liyad (30 Mai 2010)

MacBidouilles avait montré comment découpé une sim normale pour la transformer en micro-sim. 

Je pense à cette solution.


----------



## Arkange (30 Mai 2010)

Pour info j'ai essaye le découpage de ma carte sim sfr et ça ne fonctionne pas car sur la micro sim les contacts ne sont pas tout a fait au même endroit.


----------



## Maximouse (30 Mai 2010)

Je ne trouve pas l'appli MyWifi sur le store, quelqu'un pour m'aiguiller?


----------



## Arkange (30 Mai 2010)

Tu ne trouvera pas MyWi sur l'App Store. Il faut jailbreaker l'iPhone pour avoir MyWi.


----------

